# !!!STOLEN!!! 1982 VW Scirocco GTI



## eat_sleep_dub (Sep 29, 2014)

*!!!STOLEN!!! 

My beautiful Silver 1982 VW Scirocco GTI 

I'm GUUUUUTTED   :facepalm:

It's on Irish Number plates TOI 2199

It was taken from Deal Street NN1 Northampton on Tuesday 25th October 2014

ANY Information or ideas on local toe rags would be greatly appreciated 

Thank you, regards Roger 

Text or call 07530026101
*


----------

